# 2016 NBA Playoffs: (4) Toronto Raptors vs (3) Miami Heat



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

This series is going to be back and forth. There isn't much between us, but I like the fact they're not a great 3pt shooting team, given our defensive woes against Indiana. 

Dragic shouldn't give Lowry the same problems Hill did, that said, Lowry offense went missing some time ago, so who knows if he can produce. 

Hopefully we see some more small ball line up with DMC playing the 4. 

First game tonight, it's going to be huge, let's hope our opener woes don't follow us.

What's everyone thinking? I have the Raps in 7.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'd love to see the Raps in 7 but I'm unconvinced either way. Miami has been hot in the second half of the season but is it enough to up against the Raps firing on all fronts? I don't think so.... but that means we have to play to potential and that's a 50/50 bet. Looking forward to seeing JV & Biyombo up against Whiteside. DeRozan against weaker defenders with more confidence. Lowry (even hurt, he knows what to do). Joseph, Powell, Carroll, Patterson (keeping it up) ..... Ross is the only non producer at this point but luckily we're not depending on him .... and of course seeing Bosh on the sidelines.... Thank God!!


----------



## ATLien

Toronto is the better team, but the NBA will want a Miami-Cleveland ECF.


----------



## ozzzymandius

We've outplayed them on the first qtr but we need to be hitting our shots. 
Defense is wonderfully stifling and I'm not seeing them outclass us at any position.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Finally some life to T.Ross!! First two baskets in quite a while.


----------



## ozzzymandius

It seems to me like this is a "fun" game ... not really controlling the ball or playing with too much strategy or intent. Sloppy ... that's the word for it. I think they're both just a bit too relaxed here.


----------



## seifer0406

If this is how Lowry plays the rest of the playoffs there is no way we win this series. I would like to see more of Powell or Ross because at least they can get their own shot unlike guys like Carroll and Patterson.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I just love the reaction of DWade on that Lowry shot to force overtime.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Good game overall. It'll be a great series as both teams have more to give and the Raps a bit more as they've missed far too many looks.


----------



## Porn Player

As suspected, this will go back and forth. 

Lowry. Honestly, Lowry? DeFumble strikes again. 

Our defense for the most part was very good, it's only Wade hitting the midrange PnR over JV that is hurting us, but if JV hedges, then it's a certain lob for Whiteside. I'm not sure what we can really do against that, teams have been trying to stop Wade doing it for years. Offensively, we're honestly atrocious without Lowry hitting anything. 

Valanciunas continues his stellar Playoff performances, we need this from everybody. Perhaps this offseason will be the time to shake up the deck and focus on the winners.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yeah I think this one is def. going to go back and forth. But I actually see the Raps coming out on top in the end. We played a horrible game but we were still somehow in it until the last two minutes of the 4th quarter (the miracle chuck and OT don't really count cause we shoulda lost).

But considering all the matchups Jonas vs. Whiteside .... Jonas!

Wade+Dragic vs. Lowry+Demar .... def. Wade+Dragic .. no contest, but at 50 points we've already seen the best of them and we haven't even touched on what we can do.
Then throw in the rest Johnson, Richardson, Deng vs. Carroll, Joseph, Powell and we still have Patterson, Ross and Biyombo to bring up the rear and I really think we're deeper.

Raps in 7 !!! (We'll die with Cleveland .. but at least we will make it that far)


----------



## ozzzymandius

Excellent game for us so far!! Doing all the big and small things to totally take this game!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

All the drama you could possibly want in a game 
Ohhh and going to South Beach tied is good too !!!


----------



## seifer0406

Casey with the genius move of bringing in James Johnson. Completely messed up the rhythm of iso-Joe as he doesn't score another basket the rest of the game.


----------



## Porn Player

seifer0406 said:


> Casey with the genius move of bringing in James Johnson. Completely messed up the rhythm of iso-Joe as he doesn't score another basket the rest of the game.


Cory Joseph did an impressive job of bodying iso-Joe in OT. 

This game was a must win, and we did it. I think we definitely take 1 off them in Miami and come back to Toronto tied up for a huge game 5.


----------



## Divine Spammer

Such a dramatic game. 
Great effort by the Raps, especialy on defense. 

JV's the man of the match. He clawed the Raps back into it, pretty much on his own until Lowry has awoken for a couple of possesions down the stretch, also helped by good screens from JV. 

He got the Raps up by two after he tipped-in a DeRozan FT miss while Whiteside and Deng grabbing him, and it just shows that he wanted it more. For me it was one of the most impressive plays in this game.

It was an exciting game and really worth getting up from bed in 4:30 AM to watch. 

Although I think that if the Raps continue to play at the same level it will be Miami in the ECF after six games.

The Raps keep banging their head on the wall with isolations on DeRozan and Lowry, while other players are more reliable during the playoffs. Joseph, JV and Carroll are just playing better than them, and should be more time on the court and get more touches. Lowry and DeRozan should get less minutes and more catch and shoot opportunities, hopefully they'll be more efficient that way. 

No way the Raps are going to win this series with the two of them shooting more than 20 shots each per game, while forcing a lot of them.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Divine Spammer said:


> Such a dramatic game.
> Great effort by the Raps, especialy on defense.
> 
> JV's the man of the match.....
> 
> The Raps keep banging their head on the wall with isolations on DeRozan and Lowry, while other players are more reliable during the playoffs. Joseph, JV and Carroll are just playing better than them, and should be more time on the court and get more touches. Lowry and DeRozan should get less minutes and more catch and shoot opportunities, hopefully they'll be more efficient that way.
> 
> No way the Raps are going to win this series with the two of them shooting more than 20 shots each per game, while forcing a lot of them.


Hey Spammer ..... Yeah good call on a lot of these points. Funny how Indiana was better able to handle JV, but couldn't contain Biyombo on the glass ... They were also better on defense with DeRozan.

Miami on the other hand hasn't been able to really stop DeRozan and as you've noticed they have no answer for JV... and with Lowry starting to get his confidence back (yeah one game isn't enough) but it's enough to start it. Now throw in Ross (who was also not producing against Indiana) and I think Miami is in for a real tough fight.

If the Raps get production from these guys who were only 50% effective against Indiana and the others perform as they already have (Joseph, Carroll, Powell, even Patterson etc..) then they'll get the ball movement you're not seeing yet and I'm seeing Raps in 6 or 7.

Ohh yeah .. gotta say I love James Johnson on Joe Johnson ... total shutdown!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

^^ As above kiddos .... Lowry is starting to drop the threes!!!


----------



## Porn Player

Lowry making 3's turns us into an entirely different unit. It's huge for us.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yeah .... But now we've lost JV for the rest of the series. How freakish is that when both teams loose their matching bigs?!?!? Would've been a lot easier with him in the lineup, but we should win regardless.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Y'know as I keep thinking about this ... at first they said it wasn't so bad and gave the impression he'd be back for the next one. I think (hope) Raps are lying on purpose to throw Miami off track??


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Y'know as I keep thinking about this ... at first they said it wasn't so bad and gave the impression he'd be back for the next one. I think (hope) Raps are lying on purpose to throw Miami off track??


That might be wishful thinking, he's seems pretty done for me. That was a lot of weight to be coming down on his ankle, so missing a few games is expected. 

Biyombo has the capabilities to step up and take control of the paint.


----------



## seifer0406

I hope somebody tells Biyombo that he doesn't have to throw up a wild shot after every offensive rebound. He rarely makes those shots and even if he gets fouled he'll likely just hit 1 FT.

That said I'm fine with JV not playing as long as Whiteside doesn't play either. We'll be seeing a lot of Patterson at the 5 with Carroll playing the 4. Maybe get James Johnson some minutes and have him guard Joe Johnson. And please no more Scola. The guy is an eye sore when he's guarding pick n rolls as he has lead feet. I would give some minutes to Jason Thompsons. I believe Thompson is a better option than Bebe because of his experience.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Porn Player said:


> .... Biyombo has the capabilities to step up and take control of the paint.


I don't think Biyombo is our offensive solution/replacement either.... He was great against Indiana when we needed the defense .. but against Miami with a need for offense, yeah .. he's just not the guy for that.


^^ Like seifer said though, we've got a few interesting options and I'm looking forward to see how they handle it!!

I'm sad about the loss of JV as he would've pretty much guaranteed us advancing with Whiteside out ....

Ugly (unverified by me) stat posted by "Wade2Bosh" on their team thread ... 
"Raptors were +41 with Valanciunas in the game. -39 without him." 

Ouch!! But if he's gotta be rested then no better time than now. He's helped us get to 2-1 so rest away big fella !!


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> I don't think Biyombo is our offensive solution/replacement either.... He was great against Indiana when we needed the defense .. but against Miami with a need for offense, yeah .. he's just not the guy for that.
> 
> 
> ^^ Like seifer said though, we've got a few interesting options and I'm looking forward to see how they handle it!!
> 
> I'm sad about the loss of JV as he would've pretty much guaranteed us advancing with Whiteside out ....
> 
> Ugly (unverified by me) stat posted by "Wade2Bosh" on their team thread ...
> "Raptors were +41 with Valanciunas in the game. -39 without him."
> 
> Ouch!! But if he's gotta be rested then no better time than now. He's helped us get to 2-1 so rest away big fella !!


Biyombo can finish off the pick and roll, something that Jonas was abusing the Heat interior with, so while not even close to the same level of offense as Jonas, he should be serviceable given his mobility. 

What I am excited about is his speed to get out and put a hand in front of Wade when he comes off the screen. 

Patterson should see a big increase in minutes, great choice to spread the floor. Chance to play a lot of small ball as Seifer mentioned, which I think puts us slightly ahead of Miami. 

Back to back wins, we have all of the momentum and if we take tonight's game, this is our series.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Biyombo doing quite well so far. Offensive touch is there.. always glad to be proven wrong wrong in that regard. His "line-drive" free throws though are a sore spot. He never used to do that before. He used to have a nice arc with a good bend to the knees.. what the heck??

Nogueira giving us some good minutes. But he has to get better positioning for the offensive rebound. Hasn't he learned anything watching Bismack??


----------



## ozzzymandius

3rd qtr ... It's so bad we're doing better with Lowry and Derozan on the bench!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Beautiful.. Dragic with a 3 and gets fouled!


----------



## ozzzymandius

At least the bench came through for us in the third out scoring the Heat 27-16!
Can't even imagine what the fourth will be like. 
Headline should read .... "Ugly win, but we'll take it" signed desperate Raptors still looking for answers and consistency


----------



## ozzzymandius

Lowry steps back in ... immediate turnover. I could cry ...


----------



## ozzzymandius

I know we'll get this game cause we're able to play ugly, lock up the defense and just out hustle other teams... but it's upsetting when I know what we can do and knowing who's waiting for us around the corner. This should be our home stretch where we get better before we take on Cleveland.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Lowry with Biyombo and then TRoss !!! Now we're talking !!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

The only good thing about this loss and Derozan's play is that now we won't have to pay him max money on his new contract. We shouldn't do it and no one in the league is going to want to either given his questionable play. That means we should be able to afford keeping Biyombo!! Keep it up DD ... keep it up!


----------



## Porn Player

Terrible defensive rotation by Casey, we're getting killed in the lane and Biyombo is sat on the bench. Bebe shouldn't be seen, he is lost on defense. Dreadful overall from DeMar. Lowry fouled out due to a couple of 'phantom Wade' calls. 

And yet, we still should have won this game. CoJo had two chances to ice it and took two ill advised iso shots. Crazy.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Porn Player said:


> Terrible defensive rotation ....And yet, we still should have won this game. CoJo had two chances to ice it and took two ill advised iso shots. Crazy.


Here, Here!!!
Couldn't have said it any better. Terrible all the way through and yet we still should have won it. Gawd it was awful all the way through.


----------



## Divine Spammer

ozzzymandius said:


> Ugly (unverified by me) stat posted by "Wade2Bosh" on their team thread ...
> "Raptors were +41 with Valanciunas in the game. -39 without him."


Make it -46 

As said before, It's amazing that with such a horrible play from the Raps, they're still in a position to win games down the stretch. 
It shows for good the depth and a high level of intensity on D. Both key ingredients for strong playoffs runs, and it's very promising.

The problem is that the other key ingredient is having superstars in their prime...


----------



## Porn Player

Divine Spammer said:


> Make it -46
> 
> As said before, It's amazing that with such a horrible play from the Raps, they're still in a position to win games down the stretch.
> It shows for good the depth and a high level of intensity on D. Both key ingredients for strong playoffs runs, and it's very promising.
> 
> The problem is that the other key ingredient is having superstars in their prime...


Make it -38 now  

I actually expected this performance, there was something about Lowry and DeRozan yesterday that gave it away pre-game. 

Carroll going down, let's see what the diagnosis is, really hope he is fine after some rest. 

One game away from the ECF, remarkable stuff. Especially considering our recent Playoff woes. 

... that said, I still expect a Game 7


----------



## ozzzymandius

Raps are down 7 close to the end of the 2nd .... but I'm totally feeling a Raptors victory here....


----------



## ozzzymandius

The Heat have been good in everything so far. Defense, shots and bad ref calls ... Raps missing lotsa stuff ... but we're only stuck 7. Lots of room to get better ... Gotta stop Dragic at least though...


----------



## ozzzymandius

I Soooo dislike the way theRaps just stand around on offense waiting for the guy with the ball to do something... 
Thank goodness for Ross!! A three, a good clean steal and a drive to the basket! Him and Lowry carrying the team right now.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Could someone remind Mr.Derozan on how to make a shot and if that fails drive to the basket and be aggressive.... and if that fails drive and pass the damn ball please!!!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Derozan struggling so bad it's almost funny. If it wasn't Game flipping 7 !!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

He's gotta pass it up more. 
This is going to go right to the last minute. Neither team is really dominating here :-/


----------



## ozzzymandius

Thank God for the KLow man !!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Biz is rightly going to be looking for a big payday in the off season!!! 
Masi is going to have to find some way to keep him..


----------



## Porn Player

Remarkable. 

We're in the ECF. We're in the midst of our greatest ever season and we have a chance to take it even further. 

Kyle Lowry turned up. If he continues to play like that, we have a shot. Time to shock the world.


----------

